# $1,000 Tip Tonight..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow.. so I picked up this elderly man from the airport..he was visiting his grandkids from Romania.. we got to talking and he noticed I was a bit down, and he asked me what was the matter.. I told him about the uber rate cuts ..he said how he felt bad..that a "young woman like yourself is going through that.." 

We continued to make small chat.. and as we reached his destination. .he asked if I had a pen..I gave him a pen.. and he wrote something on a piece of paper and placed it in an envelope.. he gave me the envelope and said don't open this until you get home..

I thought it would be some corny note.. keep your head up..etc..

So I put it in my glove compartment.. and pulled off. 

When I got home a few hours later..and checked inside the envelope.. I found 10 $100 bills.. and a corny note.. lol..


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh come on.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Wow.. so I picked up this elderly man from the airport..he was visiting his grandkids from Romania.. we got to talking and he noticed I was a bit down, and he asked me what was the matter.. I told him about the uber rate cuts ..he said how he felt bad..that a "young woman like yourself is going through that.."
> 
> We continued to make small chat.. and as we reached his destination. .he asked if I had a pen..I gave him a pen.. and he wrote something on a piece of paper and placed it in an envelope.. he gave me the envelope and said don't open this until you get home..
> 
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Wow.. so I picked up this elderly man from the airport..he was visiting his grandkids from Romania.. we got to talking and he noticed I was a bit down, and he asked me what was the matter.. I told him about the uber rate cuts ..he said how he felt bad..that a "young woman like yourself is going through that.."
> 
> We continued to make small chat.. and as we reached his destination. .he asked if I had a pen..I gave him a pen.. and he wrote something on a piece of paper and placed it in an envelope.. he gave me the envelope and said don't open this until you get home..
> 
> ...


If you need a sugar daddy call me is what that meant


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If you need a sugar daddy call me is what that meant


He had an envelope but no pen... lol


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Lets see it! I know Romanian handwriting when I see it!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't read romanian, but can you post that note?


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Use that money to fix your car.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

The note probably read something like this: "Go offline uBer in just a bit & meet me at hotel... you make sexy time with me ok?"


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I call BS


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that info. If what you say is true, you better report that $1k to the IRS hahaha.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm calling BS unless there is a punch line somewhere. Was the note in the envelope phone number?

Hey if it's not BS I'm glad to see there are people in this world paying it forward where they can.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> *I found 10 $100 bills*.. *and a corny note.. lol..*


Can we say ungrateful?
WOW!


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

I kid Raquel... I believe the story. Rich, old men hand over wads of cash to beautiful women all the time. Congrats on the tip!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wonder if this I going to end up being on of those news stories where an Uber driver was being inappropriate with a passenger...lol


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

pics or it didnt happen (internet rules 101)


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> I kid Raquel... I believe the story. Rich, old men hand over wads of cash to beautiful women all the time. Congrats on the tip!


No Romanian I know is that stupid to pay 1K for something he gets for free, maybe for a few cocktails or $150 cash, whichever comes first. Oops, I forgot, he gets a free ride too , once he's out of the saddle.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

are uber drivers allowed to pick up in Sacramento airports?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I see some in here think that just because I'm a woman and received a large tip..I had to have done something inappropriate. . I will post the note from him..his name was mikhail..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> No Romanian I know is that stupid to pay 1K for something he gets for free, maybe for a few cocktails or $150 cash, whichever comes first. Oops, I forgot, he gets a free ride too , once he's out of the saddle.


Way to keep it classy... lol..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

W


chi1cabby said:


> Can we say ungrateful?
> WOW!


I wasn't being ungrateful..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberOne said:


> are uber drivers allowed to pick up in Sacramento airports?


I'm not sure..but I know when I wait at the airport there are at least a dozen others..


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Was his name Moses? A miracle .....


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Way to keep it classy... lol..


24 hrs later you post a note which I would happily and with humility wish was sincere in every aspect. You made a claim that anybody in this forum would like to think was true. It would be food for the soul, especially on a night when so many got their balls cut off by the UBER rate cuts. However, Your story was so at odds with that reality, I thought it was an Uber plant. I was calling you out. I appreciate the wonder of deeply connecting with people. So, if its true, and i'm hoping it is, you are indeed a very lucky young lady. So, I leave you with the heartfelt expectation that the $$ will be used in the way the donor anticipated.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

What a cheap ass, if you got enough money to give some random chick $1,000 then you got enough money to give her $10,000. I'd be pissed if I were you, Raquel.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> 24 hrs later you post a note which I would happily and with humility wish was sincere in every aspect. You made a claim that anybody in this forum would like to think was true. It would be food for the soul, especially on a night when so many got their balls cut off by the UBER rate cuts. However, Your story was so at odds with that reality, I thought it was an Uber plant. I was calling you out. I appreciate the wonder of deeply connecting with people. So, if its true, and i'm hoping it is, you are indeed a very lucky young lady. So, I leave you with the heartfelt expectation that the $$ will be used in the way the donor anticipated.


I posted the thread last night before I went to bed ..and now I woke up to a bunch of posts suggesting I had to have done something inappropriate to get the tip.. Uber dropped Sac rates by 35% too.. so I was also in a really bad mood. This was a real nice deed on the part of this man. And I will never forget it..Maybe when I'm old..I can pay it back to someone..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

billybengal said:


> What a cheap ass, if you got enough money to give some random chick $1,000 then you got enough money to give her $10,000. I'd be pissed if I were you, Raquel.


Haha..next time someone hands you a $1,000 , be sure to tell him/her you won't settle for less than $10,000..


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Wow.. so I picked up this elderly man from the airport..he was visiting his grandkids from Romania.. we got to talking and he noticed I was a bit down, and he asked me what was the matter.. I told him about the uber rate cuts ..he said how he felt bad..that a "young woman like yourself is going through that.."
> 
> We continued to make small chat.. and as we reached his destination. .he asked if I had a pen..I gave him a pen.. and he wrote something on a piece of paper and placed it in an envelope.. he gave me the envelope and said don't open this until you get home..
> 
> ...


Fantastic, goes to show you there is still good people in this world.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I posted the thread last night before I went to bed ..and now I woke up to a bunch of posts suggesting I had to have done something inappropriate to get the tip.. Uber dropped Sac rates by 35% too.. so I was also in a really bad mood. This was a real nice deed on the part of this man. And I will never forget it..Maybe when I'm old..I can pay it back to someone..


Just like the commercial, pass it on Raquel... Parcel it out whenever you can. Karma has shelf life I've been told... Not sure what to make of that allegation but I'll be finding out one day I suppose.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you for the wonderful story, Raquel. It probably truly doesn't really matter if the story is true or not, that's not the point, it made us all feel good, and you told it well. Now if I, being an old man, could have an attractive young woman get in my car and after a nice warm enjoyable conversation, she hands me an envelope with $1000.00 in it because I touched her heart, I'll quit and get a job as a TSA monitor monitorer. Thanks again. Rube Oh, and Thanks ahead time for the tip, Ms. Kardashian! (I keed).


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I see some in here think that just because I'm a woman and received a large tip..I had to have done something inappropriate. . I will post the note from him..his name was mikhail..


Can someone read that note to me?
He needs to go back to school


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats really nice him. Pretty much makes up for your entire month. 

Whenever rich people here in LA find out how little we make in Uber they just say. "Aww thats too bad" while they take another free water bottle I offer.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Wow.. so I picked up this elderly man from the airport..he was visiting his grandkids from Romania.. we got to talking and he noticed I was a bit down, and he asked me what was the matter.. I told him about the uber rate cuts ..he said how he felt bad..that a "young woman like yourself is going through that.."
> 
> We continued to make small chat.. and as we reached his destination. .he asked if I had a pen..I gave him a pen.. and he wrote something on a piece of paper and placed it in an envelope.. he gave me the envelope and said don't open this until you get home..
> 
> ...


Congratulations, that's a great start for the new year! Especially since they cut the rates..


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I'm not sure..but I know when I wait at the airport there are at least a dozen others..


You can pick up and drop off if you have the proper permit. If not, $100 fine. Yes, there are many others driving. Sacramento Airport makes the driving trips for all permitted drivers public record on their web site. It's amazing to look at the details and you can tell they are just cruising the airport as their transponder reports how long they are on airport property. Uber is working with the airport at this time to stop the violation of airport regulations. Drivers may be deactivated or there may be a geofence to cut the cruising.


----------



## Subauber14 (Nov 14, 2014)

I totally believe that this happened because on New Year's eve I got a $400 tip for taking a cheater to see his mistress!! So good for her it can happen


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

PT Go said:


> You can pick up and drop off if you have the proper permit. If not, $100 fine. Yes, there are many others driving. Sacramento Airport makes the driving trips for all permitted drivers public record on their web site. It's amazing to look at the details and you can tell they are just cruising the airport as their transponder reports how long they are on airport property. Uber is working with the airport at this time to stop the violation of airport regulations. Drivers may be deactivated or there may be a geofence to cut the cruising.


There is a waiting list for permits at sac airport so long that they are not even issuing them anymore.. but like I said I doubt any uber or lyft that sits waiting for a fare at sac has ever had a permit.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Like I said, if you review the public reports, there are several drivers that have permits that are cruising the airport. My experience is that once you get a ping, it only takes 4-6 minutes to pick up a pax. Some of these drivers times show them being on property much longer than that, sometimes 30 - 40 minutes. There are about 40 Uber drivers that have permits at this time. I actually had a discussion with an airport official about the permits and they are holding off due to this situation.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Way to keep it classy... lol..


I left a $1000 tip once. She preformed really well lol!!!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I think you have it backwards. People are going to think the guy that was giving you the money would want something in return for the money, not you doing something inappropriate for the money. Reason being, everyone knows women will gladly take money from men without providing anything in return.
> 
> (disclaimer: the following above is a joke)


Gladly!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

In the end was a great story and it was nice to see someone pay it forward


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Racquel, you did not have to post the note. You deserved the gift and am happy for you!

IGNORE the dump blank blank men who are jealous. Your sis in Atlanta!


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

I got my first $100 (one bill) tip weeks ago and he asked for NOTHING in return.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Subauber14 said:


> I totally believe that this happened because on New Year's eve I got a $400 tip for taking a cheater to see his mistress!! So good for her it can happen


The guy who gave me the tip wasn't trying to cleAR his


Precious said:


> Racquel, you did not have to post the note. You deserved the gift and am happy for you!
> 
> IGNORE the dump blank blank men who are jealous. Your sis in Atlanta!


Hey girl, thanks for the kind words and support..


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

We need to start one of those village money sharing schemes for forum members. With this $1k and cybertecs million, if we all shared, we would be doing alright for the past month!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations on the great tip. That is awesome.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tip was probably paid in Monopoly money though


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Love it .... Congrats on the good luck.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet that brightened your night. I am happy whenever someone tips, even if it's just a dollar. Seems so rare, despite going out of your way to help them at times.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I bet that brightened your night. I am happy whenever someone tips, even if it's just a dollar. Seems so rare, despite going out of your way to help them at times.


Whenever a passenger asks me about driving or Uber or any other way to twist the conversation, I'm going to start telling everyone how much I love Uber because of all the tips I get...I'm going to do this with everyone and see if my tips increase. What do I have to lose, a shitty, abusive, part time ********* gig?


----------



## jfrodo (Jan 2, 2015)

Best tip I ever got was 350. But not driving for UBER it was driving a motorocoach tour bus and all the passengers pitched in to total 350. I know some people driving limo's who got 500-600 $ tips for one night of work from driving rich people around. It's not all that far fetched. Its all about being there at the right time/place.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Crazy world and anything can happen. A few years ago I was playing blackjack in Vegas. I was betting minimum and the old lady next to me was betting 100's. We talked for several hours and she won a bunch of cash. When she got up to leave, she handed me a $500.00 chip and said "It was nice talking to you." The dealer was pissed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Raquel said:


> W
> I wasn't being ungrateful..


It's 7 months now...
just out of curiosity, when you posted the story, you referred to the note as 'corny'. 
My reaction to that was kind of the same as chi1cabby ... 
can you recall why chose to use the word "corny" (as opposed to say, 'kind' or 'sweet')?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I will post the note from him..his name was mikhail..


The note, rotated upright.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lol... not judging, I just think it's pretty funny that he knows how to spell 'Raquel' correctly, but not his own name.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Why no pics of the 10x$100 for good measure?!


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Good Job! Happy for you.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

i got a 20 dollar tip last night..


----------

